# Old School 1993 Targa Hexfet HX-4CH Four (4) Channel Amp Amplifier 600 Watts



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Old School 1993 Targa HEXFET HX 4CH Four 4 Channel Amp Amplifier 600 Watts | eBay


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

mizatt32 said:


> My amp for sale
> 
> Old School 1993 Targa HEXFET HX 4CH Four 4 Channel Amp Amplifier 600 Watts | eBay


I could almost Swear, that is my old amp I sold approx 5yrs ago..looks like it was installed under a seat now with the scratches.Great Amp!


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

audiobaun said:


> I could almost Swear, that is my old amp I sold approx 5yrs ago..looks like it was installed under a seat now with the scratches.Great Amp!


LOL yeah besides the scratches up top it isn't bad. Amp sold for $68 shipped.


----------

